# Saving used for Offset Mortgages



## MrBunny (30 Sep 2008)

Have Offset Mortgage with NIB, there is a saving account as part of the offset facility.

In the event of something happening to them would they just reduce the mortage or would the savings account be treated independently and the amount be covered?

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2008)

This has been dealt with already elsewhere in this forum


----------

